# EAS Delaware



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Who's going?


----------



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

See You There!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm there as a vendor, please stop by & chat!

Larry


----------



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

snl, will you be demonstrating the provap in the apiary?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

BeeOne said:


> snl, will you be demonstrating the provap in the apiary?


I'd like to but the ramifications of someone inhaling the vapors .... I'll have another video....


----------



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

If I can get an OK from some EAS Master Beekeepers, will you let us test one?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

BeeOne said:


> If I can get an OK from some EAS Master Beekeepers, will you let us test one?


You betcha!


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Who's going?


I'll be there starting Tuesday evening


----------



## mitch30 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am going all week looking for all the great information. And looking forward to hearing you talk.


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

I will be there , looking forward to hearing you talk


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll be there... and the Show Chairman has already ribbon-ed me up as Best in Show 
Come visit the Honey Show on Thursday- tucked in the corner room 119. It's the Place to Bee.


----------



## AnarchyApiaries (Sep 6, 2007)

Bee S! We will see about that!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

My wife and I start the journey today. If you are there, please introduce yourself. We'll be there all week.

Looking forward to Sunday's choo choo ride. Yes, you can get to EAS by Amtrak. (And a taxi/Uber)


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

My journey starts tomorrow. I'll be there all week.

If anyone's interested in meeting up let me know. Looking to take the Master test next year, so if anyone's interested in meeting, giving me some pointers, or being a reference for the test I'd be much appreciated. Maybe over a beer . . .


----------



## wood4d (Jun 22, 2015)

My wife and I are going for wed-friday see you there


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> Maybe over a beer . . .


You buying?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

snl said:


> You buying?  :thumbsup:


You trying to get me in trouble by providing a response on an online forum?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

snl said:


> You buying?  :thumbsup:


You buy. You're the vendor making all the big bucks.


----------



## wood4d (Jun 22, 2015)

I drink beer too!


----------



## wood4d (Jun 22, 2015)

NJ has an "antibeekeeper law on review we got the state to ban local ordinances and make it state law to keep bees. It backfired and they "basically" are limiting people to 2 hives and a nuc. they were not interested in what the state apiarist or the njba had for an opinion. Could be trouble for all you east coasters


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I`m there volunteering as room moderator
for the speakers, little mike shy,might get better tomorrow. Look forward to meeting you all ,,,,,,,,,,,Pete Bell


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

As the song from Les Mis goes "one day more" and it promises to be a long one. The first meeting of the day is at 7:30 this morning!

So far I've met Larry (easy as he was tethered to his booth) but no one else.

The silent auction was good to me for old bee books. I'm delighted to read Von Frisch among others.


----------

